
Linus Torvalds, Creator Of Linux, Shows Off His Home Office - yiedyie
http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2014/07/linus_torvalds_creator_of_linu.html
======
schrodingersCat
His desk is so cluttered he "need[s] to burn it down someday."

In other news from the Linux world, Linus's Mercedes is so dirty, he is
planning on scrapping it

